MIT researchers create a robot houseplant that moves on its own - howard941
======
karmakaze
Link [https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/05/mit-researchers-
create-a...](https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/05/mit-researchers-create-a-
robot-houseplant-that-moves-on-its-own/)

